# How to reset the router - no reset button



## VicVega (Dec 9, 2005)

I cant access my router. I need to change the passwords on it, witch I redid with my internet provider company. So, no shared internet within the house.

The thing is, no reset button on the router. I was away 2 days, and later today I found out that my brother had changed something with the router previously. After that - no access to the router via usual way (enter ip in inet client). He did talked something, that he only changed one thing. 
Something from TCP/IP option to Router option. Dont know under what catacory or so.

I see 2 options: reset router somehow, or contact it another way than regulary and duo to the brother changes. There is just one button on the router btw. on/off. But that dosnt seem the completely reset it.

The router itself is a Chronos Broadband Router, cant say anything more specific about it. No mark or so. Only - support NAT for IP sharing and 4-port 100Mbs Base-T Fast Ethernet Switch.
If that problem rings any bells to someone and knows how to reset it or access it, please post. Help much appreciated. Thanks!!


----------



## Squashman (Apr 4, 2003)

Make and Model of the router? Did you read the manual for the device? Every router I know of has a hard reset button. It is just very small.


----------



## VicVega (Dec 9, 2005)

Lost the manual over time. Checked several times, no hole no nothing. I can probabily squeeze the needle between the plastic cover parts, but thats about it.

Inside the router tho, there are pins, 2 rows of 5. Without any conntectors. Maybe need to connect in some combination for reset. Has to be a way, somehow. Wierd.


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Per Squashman's question, Make and Model of the router? You can almost always find a manual on the manufacturer's web site. If there is no reset button, then probably the on/off doubles as such. Try, with the router on, pressing and holding the button. If the router doesn't immediately turn off, it will probably reset after you hold it for 10 seconds or so. Or go look for the manual online.


----------



## coulterp (Oct 20, 2003)

TerryNet said:


> Per Squashman's question, Make and Model of the router? You can almost always find a manual on the manufacturer's web site ...


Make and model was in the first post! 



VicVega said:


> The router itself is a Chronos Broadband Router, cant say anything more specific ...


And the site is http://www.chronos.com.tw/ where Chronos Broadband Router is as specific as it gets for both make and model! And in addition the manuals are conspicuous by their absence!

Other devices on the Chronos web-site have reset buttons clearly labelled in the photos. The Broadband Router does not have a rear-view shot, but it is hard to believe they'd have reset buttons on the wireless router (eg the AWGR-2) but not the non-wireless router.

Does however appear to have a RS232 console port to allow access with terminal program rather than web GUI; something may be possible through that (if the reset button or holding the switch for 10 secs options really are not available).


----------



## VicVega (Dec 9, 2005)

Good news, all's fine now  . I barely rememberd about the serial option. Out came the big box of wires/bits and pieces/all kinda stuff, what have accumulated over the years. I was able to find a serial cable what must have been a router one and connected the router via terminal program like suggested. I changed the protocols back to what they were before - all's good now.

Thanks for pointing me in the right direction!!
Cheers


----------

